# Ebay problems? Instant help available...



## Ian (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure if anyone has come across this before, but ebay have a live chat service:

https://cschatlb-na.corp.ebay.com/chat.asp?profile=15

Thought it might be useful for those ebayers out there, I sure find it a golden tool!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't know that... thanks!


----------

